# Listen and describe this music



## Borodin (Apr 8, 2013)

In this video there are two examples of a similar feel, mood or place in music that I personally associate together (the third one is extra.) I already assume you know the music. The real question is: How would you overall describe the music you hear, what does it evoke or remind you of? What words would you use?

And then what do you personally think, similar or different?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Being occupied at some task or avocation?

First sample: feeling of busy morning getting ready to do something I'm eager about.
Second: Also a feeling of being pleasantly occupied in some manner, though this time more leisurely
Third: occupied at something more troubling, though not dire.

They are similar in that they all seem to be from the same sound / recording environment, possibly the same composer, and all evoke a kind of industriousness or preoccupation to me. 

No, I do not recognize the music, but I'll probably kick myself when I find out what it is. Sounds vaguely like a movie soundtrack.

If this is for some kind of paper or test, better get more opinions. I don't fully understand the question.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't find them at all similar.

Only the Stravinsky is at all interesting to me, but the snippets are really too short to draw any really interesting conclusions from.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Instantly recognize #1, a score which to me is as animated as was its function, to drive a ballet, but so internally musically motivated it is as animate without knowing the story of the ballet, i.e. stands perfectly well on its own. Love the score, the complete piece. It is music which throughout the score is alive in many parts, simultaneous keys, polyrhythms, and also from top to bottom, whether full orchestra or where it thins to three instruments. 

Do not recognize either #'s 2 or 3, each much more about a melody, melodic motif, the balance of the musical activity accompaniment, which has never been "enough" for me -- the tune thing, and the more romantic syntax and gestures in the third have never captured me either. Paper thin and instantly forgettable.

No. 1 -- Yay to the skies and beyond.
Nos. 2 & 3 -- Nay, Meh.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

That second piece is pure magic... :devil:


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

First piece - folk style, scherzo-like, dancing, could associate with busy natural scene as well like chirping birds.

Second - flowing theme probably big stream or could even represent wind. Possibly in wood, thick atmosphere.

Third - follows on from second, with again flowing theme over lively accompanient, sadder.

If there is a link I would say nature and possibly wooded area, with some magical theme like Mendelssohn's music.


----------



## Yardrax (Apr 29, 2013)

The second invokes a childhood spent partially reading a series of incredibly popular novels which contained a large number of made up words and were inevitably made into an equally popular film series


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, the third theme is from the film "E.T."
John Williams' music doesn't seem to me to have much connection with the other two samples, but I'll wait to be enlightened by someone more adept than I.


----------



## Yardrax (Apr 29, 2013)

CypressWillow said:


> John Williams' music doesn't seem to me to have much connection with the other two samples, but I'll wait to be enlightened by someone more adept than I.


The second piece is Hedwig's Theme from Harry Potter, also by John Williams. I can't believe how many of you didn't recognise that


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

It is dawn in the forest....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yardrax said:


> The second piece is Hedwig's Theme from Harry Potter, also by John Williams. I can't believe how many of you didn't recognise that


Imagine, some of us have not seen a "kid's movie" in ..... Some of us were already in our twenties, thirties, a few even in their forties, when "Star Wars" was premiered.

But, the source explains why the 2nd & 3rd links are more than passable and while being completely and instantly forgettable -- as music standing on its own, anyway: no one who first heard the music in association with the films will ever be able to 'just hear it' as music alone.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> It is dawn in the forest....


I thought this was dawn in the forest


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Naw. THIS is dawn in the forest:






:angel:


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Yardrax said:


> ...Harry Potter, also by John Williams. I can't believe how many of you didn't recognise that


Can't you?

And many didn't recognize it, either.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

pastoral, light, carefree, cheerful, summery, british.

i have an image of a village fate and children playing in the park. also a feeling of journey and excitement.

similar to elgar, holst and the other british one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

LordBlackudder said:


> the other british one.


Cornelius Cardew? Tim Hodgkinson? Jonty Harrison? Jonathan Harvey? Diana Simpson-Salazar? Natasha Barrett? Chris Cutler? Keith Rowe?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I couldn't sit through Harry Potter, the books nor the movies, though I did try. They simply were not aimed at me. 

So believe.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> Naw. THIS is dawn in the forest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or this:




Or this old standard...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

CypressWillow said:


> Can't you?
> 
> And many didn't recognize it, either.


If you have xx years on you, you'd consider Star Wars a seriously old movie


----------

